# Gaudí



## Flora Salles

Por favor, como debo pronunciar:  Gaudí o Gáudi?  Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## faranji

Gaudí, con el acento en la í. Como Parati y Piauí


----------



## Flora Salles

Gracias, faranji.  Me gustó tu "portuñol"!  Y me ayudaste de verdad.


----------



## faranji

Imagina, disponha.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola, 

Confirmo lo dicho: GAUDÍ, con acento al final, en la "i".

Saludos y feliz año 2007
X:


----------



## Flora Salles

Y para tu también, muchas gracias.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Segur que es refereix al personatge Gaudí, però gaudi amb el sentit de _disfrute_ porta l'accent a la A.

Termcat:

Hereu que té l'ús i gaudi dels béns...


----------



## Flora Salles

Gracias, me refería al artista.  Qué linda es tu lengua!


----------

